# Righteous Bombardment



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Seems our good brother @mrolland5500 is feeling the need to decimate as many mailboxes as he can. 2 high quality strikes in one day! Which easily could of been 3 if i didnt stumble right past this one last night!









Truly a fantastic assortment of cigars bro. Although 2 of them I've have no idea what they are.









Can't wait to fire up the Morphine diggin all things BLTC at the moment and this one has been pinging on the radar.

Thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Seems our good brother @mrolland5500 is feeling the need to decimate as many mailboxes as he can. 2 high quality strikes in one day! Which easily could of been 3 if i didnt stumble right past this one last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those 2 the one with the orange foot band is called "Punkin Pie" and the one with red and white band is called. "Fried Chicken Extra Crispy" produced by Ezra Zion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Seems our good brother @mrolland5500 is feeling the need to decimate as many mailboxes as he can. 2 high quality strikes in one day! Which easily could of been 3 if i didnt stumble right past this one last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime bro just enjoy!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> Those 2 the one with the orange foot band is called "Punkin Pie" and the one with red and white band is called. "Fried Chicken Extra Crispy" produced by Ezra Zion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man.. appreciate it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Man is on a roll.


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

I only know 2 of those sticks lol but Nice hit!!! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Another great smack down! Nice job 👍


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit. @mrolland5500 on a roll!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't count the times I've had to look up a cigar when @Kidvegas or, @mrolland5500 post. Great work!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit - Kid's recent destructive streak comes full circle lol


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

The names a lone make you want to try them. Lol...that is one nice bomb!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

:vs_clap::cb:ss:vs_clap:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Indeed @mrolland5500 has been lighting up the nation with strikes! Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

mroll hitting his stride!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicely done comrades.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice @mrolland5500

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

@mrolland5500 where the hell do you find all these? very nice hit again


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Another lethal strike to a deserving target. Enjoy those Joe


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> I can't count the times I've had to look up a cigar when @Kidvegas or, @mrolland5500 post. Great work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I thought for sure you would have a couple boxes of "Chick Magnet" Jon


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I thought for sure you would have a couple boxes of "Chick Magnet" Jon


 There is apparently sooooo many cigars I've yet to even hear about. The list goes on.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

